# Graduated from 5 gallon bucket ....



## WhiteTailsMinis (Jul 20, 2009)

We tried out our new cart this weekend - beautiful weather and a much more comfortable ride than the 5 gallon bucket on a wagon! LOL

He was a good boy and everyone got a turn. He even got a bath afterwards. Spoiled boy!

Might need some adjustments and your comments are welcomed always - remember, we're new at this LOL (personally, I think the shafts should go alittle further up to his shoulders - this made me nervous actually. The other was way too far forward but I think this is overcorrected?? :


----------



## GOTTACK (Jul 20, 2009)

Just beautiful, congratulations





Lisa


----------



## stormy (Jul 20, 2009)

Everyone looks like they are enjoying themselves. Love seeing a horse that likes the drive as much as you do! As for tips on hitching, you are right, he should be a bit further back on the shafts. Also I would take off the noseband, looks too short like it is holding the bridle and bit too high, and the tugs should go under the britchin not through it...overall you have done a great job and have a nicely padded harness on a happy horse! I don't know though, I kinda liked the wagon and bucket...I have something similar I play with made out of a dolly and a tractor seat!


----------



## twister (Jul 20, 2009)

great pics you all look like you are having fun but if I may make a suggestion, no offence intended but I think the little girl should wear a helmet please. I know that children are resilient but I always make my grandchildren wear a helmet when they are in the cart with me.





Yvonne


----------



## maplegum (Jul 20, 2009)

Great! You guys look like you are having a blast! And what a beautiful area you have to enjoy riding in.


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Jul 20, 2009)

thanks everyone - it's a new adventure for us and we're enjoying it as much as "Sky" is. LOL He always did love the attention.

Yvonne - you are absolutely correct - don't know what I was thinking! That will definitely be our next adjustment- helmet always - you are so correct - thank you. She has a riding helmet so she can wear that in the cart as well.

Stormy - I will attempt those changes recommended and see how it goes. Thanks

We always welcome comments and suggestions - no offense taken - this is the best place to learn!


----------



## GeorgeandHumble (Jul 20, 2009)

Real nice but I did enjoy the five-gallon bucket pictures too.


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Jul 21, 2009)

Wow looks awesome Marlene.



What a great job you have done and what fun!





I am going to have to come visit!!


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Jul 21, 2009)

Maxi'sMinis said:


> Wow looks awesome Marlene.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We love visitors so come on down! Wingnut (from the forum) spent an entire day with us couple weeks ago - we even fed her lunch!!! LOL We welcome everyone and love to share our place - the more the merrier! Only problem was that Joy/Wingnut didn't bring a trailer! LOL That's willpower!


----------



## wingnut (Jul 21, 2009)

WhiteTailsMinis said:


> Maxi'sMinis said:
> 
> 
> > Wow looks awesome Marlene.
> ...


LOL! I for once was happy to NOT *own* a horse trailer! Definitely helps with the willpower!

I loved my visit (and lunch)...I highly recommend it!

Now my willpower to stop buying equipment is another story...I so have the driving bug!


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jul 22, 2009)

Not bad, Marlene! He's such a cutie and so (on second inspection) are the people driving him. I was staring so hard at the harness and cart I didn't notice at first!





The biggest things that need to be fixed are both related to the traces, i.e. the leather straps that go from the breastcollar to the wooden singletree on the cart. His breastcollar appears to be the right height relative to his windpipe and shoulders so you'll leave that alone and continue to run the traces between his body and the tugs, i.e. the loops that hold the shafts up. When you get to the breeching though, the part around his butt, instead of running the traces up and through the hip straps you're going to run them through the holdback straps down below. You want the traces to be in as straight a line as possible from the horse's chest to the singletree so there is no interference or rubbing and he can pull well. When you hitch him, attach the traces first on each side then do up the breeching. You take the holdback strap through the footman's loop (the little triangle under the shaft) and then wrap it around from outside to inside to take up any slack, tucking the end of the strap back under the first wrap and then buckling it over the shaft. The traces are supposed to run through the opening in that strap on the inside of the shaft, being held up by it but hopefully not pulled way up or down from its natural position. Do this on both sides, then buckle the overgirth (the straps under the tug loops) and you're hitched!

The second thing with the traces is simply to tighten them up enough that the shafts reach the point of the horse's shoulder. You actually had the shafts adjusted just fine on the "redneck vehicle" from what I could see and you want these to be up there too.



You were right to be nervous driving this way- as far back as the shafts were in the first photo, if he'd hit a big rock, root, or snag and the traces had stretched the shafts could have fallen right out of the tug loops and scared the living daylights out of him. Other than that though, everything looks pretty good! Can you pull the blinders a little bit further away from his eyes?

The only people thing is an issue of personal preference. In traditional carriage driving it's considered more correct for the reins to be held riding style, meaning the reins enter your hand between your pinky and ring finger and then exit over your pointer finger with your thumb gripping above. It allows you to hold contact a little more easily and send subtle signals down the line, and also encourages you to sit up and keep your shoulders back as well as using your elbows correctly for turns and such. Technically it's also a bit more, um, elegant for a lady to sit with her legs together and one foot propped on the angled part of the floorboards for support but you aren't showing so I don't know how much "elegance" or tradition particularly matter!






There's good reasons for holding the reins the other way, but the feet are just a matter of looks. Given your location, the more agricultural style of driving may be entirely suitable!



Do get a whip though, so you don't have to slap the lines on his butt if he balks. I don't care how many movies show it, all it does is yank the horse in the mouth.



You can get away with it when log-skidding or plowing, but not so much when driving around with a light rolling cart like that.

You guys sure do look like you're enjoying yourselves, and that's great! Love the pictures.

Leia


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (Jul 22, 2009)

Your pictures are wonderful!



And you got some great advice on harness fitting. Everyone looks like they are having a blast. I love to see driving pictures from "the real world"-people just enjoying their horses.

And your horse is very handsome



Keep up the good work!!

Angie


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Jul 22, 2009)

Oh Leia! Thank you so very much! I so appreciate the information and advice and in such a way that we can understand it totally! You've helped us to identify parts by name and that's helpful. Thank you - I've printed out to share with everyone and will make immediate fixes today! I knew everyone in this forum would steer us in the right direction and we appreciate it.

I will tell Holly to "be a lady" LOL she'll get a kick out of that one! ha No, we don't plan to show - just plug around the farm and not compete with anyone.

Thanks for everyones compliments - reading everyones post makes us all smile of course.

We do have a whip - not sure if it shows in the pictures but it was in the cute little holder (LOL). We forget to use it though I think. ha!

We're steadily applying everyones advice little by little as we get it. Perhaps this weekend we'll take new pics to show what adjustments have been made based on the posts.

We've already selected our next boy to start training this winter. But, he's quite friskier (is that a word?) than Sky so we may be in for a rougher road breaking him LOL

Thanks everyone and I tell Sky not to let it go to his head! LOL We might have a brand new cart and harness but still REDNECKS at heart ~


----------



## GeorgeandHumble (Jul 22, 2009)

Leia, it is not very often I can read instructions without pictures that go with them and actually understand what I am reading, but you did a great job explaining; I actually understood and could visualize everything you were saying. I found your post very-very helpful.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jul 22, 2009)

WhiteTailsMinis said:


> I will tell Holly to "be a lady" LOL she'll get a kick out of that one! ha


I was bluntly informed by the first clinician I ever took a lesson from that I looked like a truck driver with my legs spread like that and would I please sit more like a lady? *LOL* Looking at photos later I realized he had a point....







GeorgeandHumble said:


> Leia, it is not very often I can read instructions without pictures that go with them and actually understand what I am reading, but you did a great job explaining; I actually understood and could visualize everything you were saying. I found your post very-very helpful.


I'm glad!

Leia


----------



## Marty (Jul 23, 2009)

I for one liked the bucket just fine!

But the cart is pretty too........


----------

